# Launch Control Count Question



## rustysheriff360 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi all from a newbie and hopefully soon to be TTS owner.

I'm looking to purchase a used TTS from my local dealer. After searching on the internet and reading forums regarding Launch Control Count, I asked my dealer if they could tell me how many launches a car I'm interested in has done. Unfortunately they have come back and said they can't find it in their software.

Does anyone know if Audi dealers are able to check the Launch Control Count with their software please? If yes, does anyone know what is called and where to find it (in case it's got an unusual description) or does anyone have a screen capture showing it please so I can forward it to the dealer?

I know it can be monitored in VCDS as I've found screen captures showing where to find it and what it's called.

Thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## noidea (Jan 16, 2012)

You need someone to lend you VCDS so you can check yourself.
You need to post pictures once you have cleaned it

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Where on vcds can you see launch control numbers. So you can see how many times launch control has been done?

which section is it on on vcds


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I've not looked forever, but Auto Box, then Advanced Measurements - it's in the 200 range from memory and it gave you a list.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> I've not looked forever, but Auto Box, then Advanced Measurements - it's in the 200 range from memory and it gave you a list.


Cheers Tosh, will have a look later just to see out of interest!


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

Is it detrimental to the car to have used launch control a lot?


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

Ruudfood said:


> Is it detrimental to the car to have used launch control a lot?


Launch control places a lot of stress on components. Mainly on the gearbox.


----------



## rustysheriff360 (Jan 17, 2015)

noidea said:


> You need someone to lend you VCDS so you can check yourself.
> You need to post pictures once you have cleaned it
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Hmmmm, who am I going to contact . I have noidea

I have one pic which is not the greatest as it was getting late.


----------



## rustysheriff360 (Jan 17, 2015)

I've just found this using a search engine:

Using VAGCOM/VCDS:

Go to Module 02-Auto Trans. then select Adv. Meas. Values en check locations 309- Launch Control Counter and 310- Counter for launch control clutch.

Not sure if this applicable for the TTS though. I will be checking mine soon so will try and remember to record what I did and create a post.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

rustysheriff360 said:


> Hi all from a newbie and hopefully soon to be TTS owner.
> 
> I'm looking to purchase a used TTS from my local dealer. After searching on the internet and reading forums regarding Launch Control Count, I asked my dealer if they could tell me how many launches a car I'm interested in has done. Unfortunately they have come back and said they can't find it in their software.
> 
> ...


What are you going to do once you have the count? Is it stated anywhere what is a high number that is likely to make the car unreliable in the future?


----------



## rustysheriff360 (Jan 17, 2015)

Dino_Donis said:


> rustysheriff360 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all from a newbie and hopefully soon to be TTS owner.
> ...


Just wanted to know what the count is currently at in case I have any warranty issues that could be blamed on launch control. There are some posts on other forums talking about Audi refusing warranty as it's been used an excessive amount of times.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

So...what was deemed (by Audi) to be an excessive number?


----------



## rustysheriff360 (Jan 17, 2015)

I've tried looking for the Launch Control Count this evening using VCDS and failed to find it. I used the information below which I found via Google.

To check Launch Control Count, do the following:

Go to Module 02-Auto Trans. then select Adv. Meas. Values en check locations 309- Launch Control Counter and 310- Counter for launch control clutch.

Has anybody checked their own Launch Control Count and do you remember where it can be found please? My car is a 17 plate if it makes any difference.


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

No longer a TT owner (hopefully that will change), but when I bought mine I asked Audi the question about launch control and warranty.

As it is a feature of the car, and is documented including instructions in the manual I was informed there is no cap on number of launches, and that they will never reject warranty claims on the basis of launches.

Whether or not this is gospel I wouldn't like to say, but they were adamant that it is a feature of the car and therefore cannot be used against you if something goes wrong.

I think it was early adopters of aggressive launch modes like the Nissan GTR that had caps on launches due to the stress, but I think the more modern cars are built with launching in mind. Especially since a lot advertise launch control now (my current M140i, and the upcoming Fiesta ST etc.)


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

That's good news, as even Tesla puts a cap on launches. Huge controversy when they basically deactivated "Ludicrous Mode" for people who had paid to buy it, after they figured out their battery couoldn't handle it. Such a shady company...

Anyways, it's fun, but I don't understand why people want to do this more than a dozen times... It's not useful in normal driving (unless you want to look full of yourself), and I only use it to show friends who actually care about the car. Should it hurt anything? No, any more than dropping the clutch with the engine revved on any car would hurt it (which is to say, it's not _great_ for the car)


----------

